# Help please



## slowhandpuke

Ok so i just had a hdd fail on me. bit of a pain but i knew it was going and had transfered all files off it. so luckily a had a brand new one waiting to go in. Did my install of win 7 ultimate, a disc that i used to upgrade and to do a fresh install on a family comp, but on install the program began to hang.  
 i had a look round the internet for solutions and found that the onboard graphics card driver could be a issue. was informed to uninstall so i did and the install continued. However on start up the system fires up to a black screen i can enter my password and i know it works because i get the windows noise of approval. the desktop then fails to load a just leaves a windows background picture.
 currently updating all drivers and will then restart and let you know the results.


Update...
So i updated the drivers and that made it worse wont make any noise indicating system start up so im going to do a restore to before the driver update. but i need help cos this has me stumped.


----------



## legalize

How are you doing all the updates without a desktop ?


----------



## StrangleHold

slowhandpuke said:


> Did my install of win 7 ultimate, a disc that i used to upgrade and to do a fresh install on a family comp,.


 


You wont be able to get it validated if its installed on another computer.



slowhandpuke said:


> However on start up the system fires up to a black screen i can enter my password and i know it works because i get the windows noise of approval. the desktop then fails to load a just leaves a windows background picture.
> currently updating all drivers and will then restart and let you know the results.
> 
> 
> Update...
> So i updated the drivers and that made it worse wont make any noise indicating system start up so im going to do a restore to before the driver update. but i need help cos this has me stumped.


 
How did you install drivers if it isnt booting?


----------

